# Rife Barbados Tropical Putter



## GB72 (Oct 4, 2012)

Lets get the obvious bit out of the way first, the appearance. The Rife Tropical models have a new finish that is meant to prevent wear but also produces a rainbow colour scheme when the light catches. I like something a bit different and love the look but I appreciate that it is going to be a 'Marmite' thing and just as many will hate it. For them, it comes in a plain metal finish as well. 

The putter itself ticks all of the boxes that I was looking for. It is a very stable mallett putter but the head is not too big and is certainly not off putting as some can be. The rollgroove technology in use sets the ball rolling very quickly with no noticeable skidding and the feel off the face is firm but responsive and less spongey than the insert in my old putter. 

The Rife putter is great for distance control and even on strange greens, it has not taken me long to have the ball rolling nicely up to the hole. It is no slouch from close in either and I have been able to sink the short putts, something that I have always found difficult with larger malletts. 

The grip is of the highest quality being a Winn grip. If I am being very critical I could say that it felt a little thin but not enough to affect my game. 

This is certainly a club worth trying if you are looking for a change and the colour scheme makes it that bit different from others on the market.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 4, 2012)

Couldn't agree more about trying one, I have the cayman brac in the satin finish for fast greens, and the abuca tropical for slow winter greens.  The only negative I have is both come with Velcro head covers which are not very durable, but a quick call to rife got me a new designed magnetic one :thup:


----------

